# 1970 GTO Vehicle History



## salaamq (19 d ago)

Hello all. 

I'm curious about finding out more about my grandfather's old car. It was a 1970 GTO. I was able to find out that it was last titled in Illinois in 1997 but nothing more than that. Looks like AutoCheck used to provide limited VIN reports on these 13 digit vins but not any more. Any other ways to find if it is still on the road?

Not sure how I might find a build sheet for it. Maybe a PHS packet would be able to let me know what it had. 

Thanks


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Try contacting Illinois Secretary of State. Their website has a page where you can enter the VIN


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

maybe post the last 6 of the vin,someone here may own it? pics are always nice


----------



## salaamq (19 d ago)

317616


----------

